# Craigslist Score!



## Teguzilla (Jul 11, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are still in the process of buying a pair of Tegus within the next year or so. I've been finding lots of reptile enclosures for sale on craigslist, especially some really huge ones ranging from $100 - $300.


I found this baby on craigslist for $100. Measures 85"Lx51"Hx31"D. A little shallow on the depth side though. If I don't use it for a tegu, I might consider it for a red tail boa or maybe even a beardie or two, possibly a blue tongue skink.








Just a piece of advice to anyone considering buying an already built enclosure from a site like customcages.com, cagesbydesign, etc. Always, and I mean always look on craigslist. I usually just search for the terms "custom reptile" and I usually come across large reptile cages. I found a 4'x2'x2' a few weeks ago for what I recall was $75.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 12, 2012)

Gooooaaaaaallllllllll!!!
...I mean nice score.


----------



## got10 (Jul 12, 2012)

EPIC WIIIIIIN!!! Just like my blue tegu score


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome find. I found an enclosure on craigslist as well. The one i found was a similar size, at the time I just had a beardie and thought it would be way to big for him... I ended up getting a tegu lol. It would be a bit shallow for an adult but you can certainly use it for a little while.


----------

